# Snakes and people : funny encounters



## miley_take (Oct 23, 2008)

I had a hilarious encounter with some delivery men and my bredli and thought I should post a thread seeing what stories other people have?

Here's mine...

I had my male bredli out(he's not that scary...about 70-80cm) heard a knock and two burley delivery men where there...they both saw my snake, ran 5m away, told me not to bring him closer. They through the sheet of paper I had to sign at me, and then bickered about who was to retrieve it...I went inside and burst out laughing...:lol:

Tell us yours!


----------



## Emzie (Oct 23, 2008)

my boss doesn't come into my office cause i have one of my snake as a background

this arrangement works well for me


----------



## Sturdy (Oct 23, 2008)

our plumber rings me before he does the maintanence on our pipes (rental + shocking plumbing) just to check that my guys are all inside their enclosures.


----------



## Emzie (Oct 23, 2008)

the accountant told me she was going to buy a house but the previous owner had snakes so she wouldn't buy it - this was the stupidest thing ive ever heard


----------



## Fiona74 (Oct 23, 2008)

When I got my first snake about 8 years ago and he was a tiny little baby I had him in my top pocket. I said to a friend 'I have a snake in my pocket'.(or something like that) He thought I meant the Allens lolly snakes, der, anyway he reached in to grab it and the look on his face when he realised it was a real live snake was priceless! Lucky for me my snake was a good boy and didn't freak out (or get hurt)


----------



## jessb (Oct 23, 2008)

My mum was helping me wash up and she picked up the scrubbing brush I use to clean out the snake's water bowls. I told her not to use that on the dishes, because it was the snakes' brush and she jumped back and threw it away as though it was going to bite her!

She also shudders every time she comes into the room that the enclosure is in. and makes me double check that it is locked. We have a 60cm Stimmie and a 90 cm Bredli.


----------



## Emzie (Oct 23, 2008)

jessb said:


> My mum was helping me wash up and she picked up the scrubbing brush I use to clean out the snake's water bowls. I told her not to use that on the dishes, because it was the snakes' brush and she jumped back and threw it away as though it was going to bite her!
> 
> She also shudders every time she comes into the room that the enclosure is in. and makes me double check that it is locked. We have a 60cm Stimmie and a 90 cm Bredli.


 
my mum doesn't even and come visit, she looks like she's going to pass out if i start talking about them


----------



## jasontini (Oct 23, 2008)

My mum in law would never go to our lounge room thru the front door but would rather go thru the garage then up to our kitchen when she comes to visit...n same way too when shes goin back..! dad-in-law is ok with snakes but wont talk about snakes in front of her.. haha..
She would probably freak out if she finds out ive got more snakes n more enclosures in the lounge....


----------



## Sel (Oct 23, 2008)

HAHA Emily, thats hillarious.

The day i got my snake, i had to keep her at work with me. She stayed in my locker,as i didnt want to freak anyone out.. well, it got around pretty dam fast that i had a snake in my locker..i wasnt in there at the time but was told later a few of the girls where freaking out thinking it was going to get into their lockers and eat them. 

Theres also i couple of girls on my facebook that go nuts if i even mention my snake..lol its quite funny.


----------



## Kitah (Oct 23, 2008)

I found it rather amusing when I found my second spotted python in the gym of the college; I caught it and took it into the RA room to show a friend of mine who was on duty at the time; She freaked out and ran across to the other side of the room, and the residential life assistant (if thats what its called) was worried I would let it go or something (I had its head restrained so there was no way it could bite; which is why I find it funny that they were so scared of it) 

Also with the carpet python, I had it in a pillowcase and was on my way to release it in the bush when I passed a group of girls on their way to dinner who freaked out; though why, I don't know; the pillowcase was knotted, it couldnt get out.. 

And in comparison to the girls that get scared, if you show any of the snakes to the veterinary science students at the college they flock around you to see the snake/want to see it. such an amazing contrast


----------



## LadySnake (Oct 23, 2008)

A few people we know have been less keen to visit since we've had snakes (not that I'm complaining). They seem to think that they're just all loose in the house.


----------



## miley_take (Oct 23, 2008)

LadySnake said:


> A few people we know have been less keen to visit since we've had snakes (not that I'm complaining). They seem to think that they're just all loose in the house.


 
I get that a lot...Mum's estatic! 

My mum was the first to get bitten by my bredli :lol: but she's in love with my little girl...dad's fine with me having them as long as he doesnt have to deal or touch them :lol:


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Oct 23, 2008)

No one in my family touches the snakes, and they avoid my room because "if one escaped, it could eat them" ('sif i would let them escape :lol: ) 

One time my brother had a girl over that he was trying to impress, and picked up my big diamond girl to show off. a couple of minutes later when she was thoroughly impressed, he turned to me, white-faced and horrified, and promptly handed the snake back to me :lol:

Another girl came over a few months later, and he thought he would tempt being brave again. Luckily for him, he mentioned the word "snake" and the girl bolted out the door all the way to the footpath, and refused to come inside for an hour.. :lol:


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 23, 2008)

There are two 18-year-old diamond intergrades housed in one of the labs at school. For parent teacher night my 'station' was set up by the enclosure because they know I keep snakes. However I had to put parents with their backs to the snakes after watching several of them freeze and turn ghostly white when they noticed the pythons crawling around. At least none of them bolted, but I suspect it was a close call in a couple of cases.


----------



## pete12 (Oct 23, 2008)

croc_hunter_penny said:


> Another girl came over a few months later, and he thought he would tempt being brave again. Luckily for him, he mentioned the word "snake" and the girl bolted out the door all the way to the footpath, and refused to come inside for an hour.. :lol:



heheheh lol when i have peeps over there all like cool a snake but when i bring it out there like umm... and back away slowly.

but most of the girls in my class are really cool about me owning a snake and stuff


----------



## funcouple (Oct 23, 2008)

im still laughing em. my daughter loves taking any of our snakes to the office to freak the young office girl out. its so funny watching her face go white


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Oct 23, 2008)

my favourite was when we had a couple of guys over and we were standing around chatting for a few minutes, then all of a sudden the bigger guy screamed (yes, screamed) and ran backwards so quickly that he flipped backwards over the couch that was behind him! :shock:

Then I realised I still had a water python in my pocket that had poked his head out to say hello! 

Sometimes I wish I had a video camera strapped to my glasses, :lol: I would make millions off funniest home videos!


----------



## miley_take (Oct 23, 2008)

croc_hunter_penny said:


> my favourite was when we had a couple of guys over and we were standing around chatting for a few minutes, then all of a sudden the bigger guy screamed (yes, screamed) and ran backwards so quickly that he flipped backwards over the couch that was behind him! :shock:
> 
> Then I realised I still had a water python in my pocket that had poked his head out to say hello!
> 
> Sometimes I wish I had a video camera strapped to my glasses, :lol: I would make millions off funniest home videos!


 
LOL I often walk around the house with my little girl bredli, and she hides in my hair or under my collar...she often scares my mum or dad when she comes out to say hi :lol:


----------



## travie (Oct 23, 2008)

i had my jungle out and some girl came to the door trying to make me vote for her on something, never found out what when she seen the snake she jumped back and told me not to worrie lol


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 23, 2008)

I brought my snake to school in year six and I was doing a presentation. The Italian teacher (that I hated) walked in to collect us and she literally screamed and ran out of the room.... I then followed her and said "she wont eat you, she only eats mice!".... the look on her face was hilarious! :lol:

Another time was when I brought the same snake to high school last year. She stayed in the science staff room during the day, but after school I was walking through the playground with her. One of the dancers (always the dancers...) turned white and almost fainted!


----------



## biggie (Oct 24, 2008)

many people have moved away rather quickly when we get our olive out.But the kids at the kindy love our 6ft darwin and he's pretty good with that amount of kids the parents dont seem to get to close to him though


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Oct 24, 2008)

Mine was when I had my 7ft carpet out around my shoulders and I was in jocks and no shirt. There was a knock at the door, and two Johovas (spelling anyone???) Witnesses were at the door. They just about fell down the stairs leading up to the door with the snake around my neck and two mini foxies going ballistic!!!! Funny at first, but if they fell, I would be sued to the hilt!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooglabah (Oct 24, 2008)

toughest man i know + 8 foot bredli in rafters at pet shop 

the man in question fears nothing absolutly nothing except snakes and this particular bredli like to hang out in the rafters at the pet shop his wife goes to regularily (awsome escape artist no idea how she does it) any way one day she decided to come down for a bit of a sticky beak and decided the man in question was and exelent perch and he though it was his wife putting her arm around his shoulders so when put his hand up to touch "his wifes hand" he got one hell of a shock that instead of a warm human arm he got cold scales and he simply just collapsed on the floor out cold. when i heard that i almost pmsl


----------



## miley_take (Oct 24, 2008)

Crazy_Snake08 said:


> Mine was when I had my 7ft carpet out around my shoulders and I was in jocks and no shirt. There was a knock at the door, and two Johovas (spelling anyone???) Witnesses were at the door. They just about fell down the stairs leading up to the door with the snake around my neck and two mini foxies going ballistic!!!! Funny at first, but if they fell, I would be sued to the hilt!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
LOL that's a classic....I've had joho's come to the door looking like mafia...kinda scary when your home alone! I'm waiting for the day when I have my snake out and they come


----------



## Lovemydragons (Oct 24, 2008)

I've had my bredli girl for a couple of months now. She's only small and spends most of her time in her click clack, doesn't come out when people are over (for now). But my sister used to visit a fair bit but has only been over to visit once since I've had snakey. Mum and dad haven't been over yet. Actually come to think of it, the only visitor we've had was my other sister , she was keep to actually see her kept her distance just in case. No other family or friends have visited since we got her. Spose not always a bad thing.

Although I had her out the front of our house (away from dogs) sunning for a while, when our retired next door neighbours came out. They started walking over while discussing their latest holiday when I mentioned I had a snake with me. The people I thought would freak the most were the most comfortable with her being there. We had a nice conversation and my little girl even stretched out to say hi to them. Surprised me the most. 

My fiance has 'touched' her once while I was holding her, but he moves too quickly around the house and she finds him a good target to try and strike at, so he chooses not to say hello too often. He'll come around eventually I spose.


----------



## Waynecam1 (Oct 24, 2008)

My next door neighbour (Big muscley guy) knows I keep snakes and is terrified of them. I asked him to come over and give me a hand to fix a problem door, he walks around the corner and sees my wife holding a long thin grey thing by one end and bolts halfway down the back yard! Never seen anyone run away from a length of door sealing foam before! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mebebrian (Nov 10, 2008)

Waynecam1 said:


> Never seen anyone run away from a length of door sealing foam before! :lol::lol::lol:


 
ROFL thats GOLD!!!


----------



## bundybear (Nov 10, 2008)

there's some absolute cracker story's here!

my 2nd cousin lives next door and had his 17th on friday night. 
someone got talking about a little rbb that came into their yard not long ago.
one of his mates started talking it up to a few of the girls about how he had to "rescue" it, 
I was there and trust me, he was the one who needed rescueing when the rbb did it's cobra impression at him when he got too close!
anyways, I went and got my daughters little spotted python out. walked up to where he was sitting and gently placed her down infront of him on the table...........never seen this bloke move so fast!........he sure wasn't impressing the girls with that!

the missus isn't too keen on the snakes, so I often have a bit of fun with her!
she was on the loo one night and there's a gap under the door:lol::evil:.
so under the door go's the bredli...........:lol::lol::lol:
the neighbours must of thourght someone was being murdered with the blood curdling screams that came out of that bathroom!!


----------



## miley_take (Nov 10, 2008)

bundybear said:


> there's some absolute cracker story's here!
> 
> my 2nd cousin lives next door and had his 17th on friday night.
> someone got talking about a little rbb that came into their yard not long ago.
> ...


 

LOL I needed a good laugh!! :lol:

I had another happen recently,
My friend came over, and i gave her my placid bredli girl, and she was fine...until i got out my boy (who's a tad feisty) and he tagged me 3-4 times....she then hastily gave back my girl and now she doesn't want me to get them out when she's around


----------



## Wench (Nov 10, 2008)

lol a girl at my work was pregnant wit twins.. and all the girls woudl stand around talking about all day is babies and being pregnant and feeding babies and wah wah wah wah..
as soon as i mentioned my snake they'd disappear, or if i tried to show pictures saying "look how cute he is!!" and they are like "snakes are NOT cute."

my b/f is a pretty burly lookin guy too. tattoo's peircings etc..
but as soon as i get jasta out hes wont go near him. and when i put him in a seperate tub to feed he'll watch coz hes curious but make 'disgusted' looking faces as hes eatin the rat. then again jasta is the devil so its kinda understandable 

too bad we about to move intogether and i got a bredli on the way


----------



## miley_take (Nov 10, 2008)

Wench said:


> lol a girl at my work was pregnant wit twins.. and all the girls woudl stand around talking about all day is babies and being pregnant and feeding babies and wah wah wah wah..
> as soon as i mentioned my snake they'd disappear, or if i tried to show pictures saying "look how cute he is!!" and they are like "snakes are NOT cute."
> 
> my b/f is a pretty burly lookin guy too. tattoo's peircings etc..
> ...


 
My friends are astounded at the fact I can turn any convo back to snakes/reptiles 
They also think I'm weird calling my snakes cute  good times good times :lol:


----------



## Wild~Touch (Nov 10, 2008)

We used to get "religious fanatics" knocking on the door frequently (probably thought we needed saving)

Until my son answered the door one day with his big Atherton jungle over his shoulder...

Never had probems since, hehehe


----------



## LadySnake (Nov 10, 2008)

Bredlislave said:


> We used to get "religious fanatics" knocking on the door frequently (probably thought we needed saving)
> 
> Until my son answered the door one day with his big Atherton jungle over his shoulder...
> 
> Never had probems since, hehehe


 
LOL! Will have to try that one!!!


----------



## TCxxx (Nov 10, 2008)

Funnily enough we find that its usually the women who are brave And will handle them and the men who are more than happy to look & not touch. 
So who are the girls?? :lol: lol :lol:
P.S Gonna have to remember that one next time the bible bashers come knocking. :shock: Excellent!!


----------



## bundybear (Nov 17, 2008)

another good one for when the tradies come to fix something is to ask them to keep an eye for one of your snakes that got out last night.
i love seeing the whites of their eyes light up!:lol::lol:


----------



## xScarlettex (Nov 17, 2008)

bundybear said:


> there's some absolute cracker story's here!
> 
> my 2nd cousin lives next door and had his 17th on friday night.
> someone got talking about a little rbb that came into their yard not long ago.
> ...



bahahaha

since ive had my stimmie only 3 of my friends will come over, one has a snake herself, one is training to be an animal tech and the other has pet scorpians.. lol i keep telling the rest that my lil girl isnt gunna bust out of her vivarium and go on a killing rampage but they dont believe me, one friend is so terrified that she cries and runs in the other room if i even show her a pic...


----------



## xScarlettex (Nov 17, 2008)

p.s. did i mention that shes only 35cm long? lol


----------



## miley_take (Nov 17, 2008)

I know how that feels....2 most common asked questions - 

is it poisonous (it's VENOMOUS)
and do you let it roam free...sheesh


----------



## stripe (Nov 17, 2008)

had my 1st funny encounter last friday. mums work friend was in the car and i brought cleo out to show mum then her friend started screaming and ran out of the car  i was very proud of cleo.


----------



## Wench (Nov 17, 2008)

my b/f and i just moved in together on the weekend and one of his mates came over for drinks on saturday night, neway he refused to stay the night and caught a cab home because he was scared jasta would get out while he was sleeping and bite him.

*** seriously....


----------



## Fiona74 (Nov 17, 2008)

My mother in law is afraid of snakes, even rubber ones, so when the in laws stayed at our place on Sat night I didn't mention that the room they were sleeping in is where I keep my bredli (she is only 10 months old anyway, and still in a plastic tub).
The thing is, my MIL does know thats where I keep her as she's seen her b4, she obviously forgot or didn't care, but sometimes I wonder with these people that carry on about snakes etc how much of it is actually a big put on because they don't want to appear to, god forbid......actually like snakes! It's almost like admitting that you've got the plague or something.


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Nov 18, 2008)

miley_take said:


> I know how that feels....2 most common asked questions -
> 
> is it poisonous (it's VENOMOUS)
> and do you let it roam free...sheesh



I also get "do you ever wake up with one in your bed??" which ALWAYS leads to that story where a friend of a friend heard that someone had a pet snake that started lying in a straight line next to them in bed, and the vet tells them that its measuring them up as food :lol: it kills me every time!!!

Just imagine a python coming up to a rat and saying "hey buddy, mind if I just lie next to you for a moment?... Yep you're a good fit" *munch*


----------



## kandi (Nov 18, 2008)

i can have my husband 105 kg running from me and saying "stay away, keep that thing away form me, if it bites me i'll kill it. which i find very amusing. not that he would kill any of them he takes it out on the feeder rats instead.


----------



## palmej (Nov 18, 2008)

haha my friend who had a carpet python, he let it go for a little wonder around the house (while I was there and he was supervising it) and one of his mums friends knocked on the door and when we opened it she spotted the python. (which is 2.5 metres) and literally ran back inside her car and locked the doors.. refused to come out for ages. so funny


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 18, 2008)

LMAO! These are all hilarious!


----------



## emerald_taipan (Nov 18, 2008)

I had a bloke at my place, and I said id get a tiger out to show him. He was like "oooh no, don't do that" I said" nah, its alright I know what i'm doing" and I open the door to the tiger cage and grab its tail and it swings around and bumps me on the hand with its head. It happened so fast I didn't know if id been bit or not and start to get worried and get mum and dad involved. The bloke starts feeling guilty because I got it out to show him. Luckily it didn't turn out to be a bite. funny though:lol:
This is more crazy than funny. I was at this blokes house who went on to become a crooked scientist and I now have nothing to do with him. Anyway he said I could free handle his inland taipan (bit over two foot long) and I saw him safely do it earlier. so I am in his bedroom where he kept some snakes and im holding this taipan in my bare hands, he decides to pull his sleeve over his hand and wave it in front of the snake to tease it. It strikes at him from my hands and I silently freak out and gently put the taipan down and never pick up another venomous snake that someone claims is tame without a hook


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Nov 18, 2008)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH These are so funny!!


----------



## Wild_Storm (Nov 18, 2008)

I got my new little BHP from the airport on a Sunday night. My daughters were SO excited & asked me to take it to school the next morning... So I did. One of two teachers kept scooting her chair back as all the kids touched my new girl, and after awhile I noticed her normally well tanned face looking very pale!!! I told her not to worry, as Ms Hiss only eats rats & mice, but she kept edging away!!!  I don't know WHY!?!?!?

Then I took her with me into town to show my mate a my local pet shop... He is admiring her and I picked out some dinner (frozen rats & mice) for her, when these two older women walk RIGHT by my shoulder where Ms Hiss is draped. They said nothing, so I have gone to the counter to buy the food, when two 20ish girls walk in, ooohing and aaaahhing over the puppies, and then squeal and are trying to be ALL over my snake, wanting to pick her up off my shoulders, asking me a heap of questions, coz they want snakes too.

Suddenly the noise these girls are making must have registered with the older women... One started shrieking "Snake?? OH MY GOD!!! There is a SNAKE in here???" I said "You walked right by her Ma'am. She won't hurt you." And she wouldn't shut up "I didn't see it. Oh how disgusting... A SNAKE. Oh my GOD... A SNAKE!!!"... The Pet Shop Owner Dave & I were nearly in tears from laughing at this old duck's reaction to my snake!!!

She was still carrying on as I left the store 10 minutes later... I don't think she'd have left the store before me.... I don't know why!?!?!!?!:lol::lol:


----------



## jessb (Nov 18, 2008)

emerald_taipan said:


> I had a bloke at my place, and I said id get a tiger out to show him. He was like "oooh no, don't do that" I said" nah, its alright I know what i'm doing" and I open the door to the tiger cage and grab its tail and it swings around and bumps me on the hand with its head. It happened so fast I didn't know if id been bit or not and start to get worried and get mum and dad involved. The bloke starts feeling guilty because I got it out to show him. Luckily it didn't turn out to be a bite. funny though:lol:
> This is more crazy than funny. I was at this blokes house who went on to become a crooked scientist and I now have nothing to do with him. Anyway he said I could free handle his inland taipan (bit over two foot long) and I saw him safely do it earlier. so I am in his bedroom where he kept some snakes and im holding this taipan in my bare hands, he decides to pull his sleeve over his hand and wave it in front of the snake to tease it. It strikes at him from my hands and I silently freak out and gently put the taipan down and never pick up another venomous snake that someone claims is tame without a hook


 
yeah, this all sounds hilarious...


----------



## euphorion (Nov 18, 2008)

THIS IS THE MOST AMUSING THREAD EVER.

goodness me, don't think i've laughed so much in months!! 

Best story i have is when one of the ladies i work with found out i have snakes she would try and side-step around me when we passed, or would try to avoid touching anything i had been using/dealing with. Lasted for a few weeks until she finally got over it and just cringed a little each time the critters were mentioned, silly bugger. I'm pretty lucky with my family though, my brother always thought they were great. Mum came round pretty quick and loves them too, although Dad took a bit longer he's rather fond of my little spotted Atticus  lucky me to have such a great family to help me with my bubs!


----------



## Ned_fisch (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't have any funny encounters. I just know that the snakeys become handy when people cruise to the front door trying to sell us crap.....


----------



## mckellar007 (Nov 18, 2008)

had one of these happen today, a guy came by trying to get us to change our electricity bill over to a different company, mum was out cleaning her car and he was talking to her, i came out with my 6 ft BHP around my neck, he quickly decided that it wasnt worth it and took off up the driveway(about150 metres long) by the time he got to the end her was running to his car!!!!!


----------



## Wild_Storm (Nov 18, 2008)

Being that my fiance' HATES Jehovah Witnesses, I KNOW he's going to get over his fear of snakes VERY fast... Lol. I feel VERY sorry for Door-to-door salesmen & the Jehovah Witnesses in you guys' areas now.... pmsl... You are gonna have people avoid your houses! I would LOVE to be a fly on the wall the time you answer the door with a snake around your shoulders!!!!!


----------



## ilovejordan (Nov 19, 2008)

Some people are so stupid,My mum is petrified of snakes its funny


----------



## AustHerps (Nov 20, 2008)

emerald_taipan said:


> Anyway he said I could free handle his inland taipan (bit over two foot long) and I saw him safely do it earlier.



I won't harp on about freehandling and the dangers involved. There's enough photos of me around doing pretty some pretty silly things.

If you're going to freehandle, at least use your common sense. Young snakes, I think, are even more dangerous to freehandle than adults because the head is far closer to the tail. This results in not being able to (at the very least) keep the head at a distance from one's hands.

There's no such thing as 'safe' freehandling. There will always be an inherent risk which needs to be taken on by the person handling. Moreover, young snakes are instinctively more nervous than adults, and it's foolish to handle a snake based on someone else's observations rather than your own.

Aaron.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 20, 2008)

Just had a mate over...thougth she would like to see me bredli? screamed screamed some more and said it was gonna kill her? i didnt see the fuss


----------



## wiz-fiz (Nov 20, 2008)

at my old school, we all had jobs and stuff to do daily, and they also had a snake, and people would want to swap with whoever had the snake cage cleaning and stuff and there would be like a que to hold him!.


Will


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Nov 20, 2008)

croc_hunter_penny said:


> I also get "do you ever wake up with one in your bed??" which ALWAYS leads to that story where a friend of a friend heard that someone had a pet snake that started lying in a straight line next to them in bed, and the vet tells them that its measuring them up as food :lol: it kills me every time!!!
> 
> Just imagine a python coming up to a rat and saying "hey buddy, mind if I just lie next to you for a moment?... Yep you're a good fit" *munch*




Man I've heard that story too! Where the heck did it come from? And who is this vet lol


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Nov 20, 2008)

While at uni one day I explained to a friend that I had picked up my new python on the weekend. After the usual barrage of 'ewww' and 'Oh my god I can't believe you have a snake!'. I told her that I was bitten the first day that I had her on my finger. I was swiftly asked how long I was in hospital for. 
I was looking somewhat dumbfounded by this stage and replied 'what do you mean how long was I in hospital for?' to which I got this reply 'You know, for the anti-venom, I mean you were bitten by a snake, you could have died!'

I said...'Its a _python_, they dont have venom, they just strangle their prey to death':lol:


----------



## Kirby (Nov 20, 2008)

the pizza/indian/takeaway delivery boys give me some odd looks when i have a dragon on my shoulder. 

its better, when im juggling cash and throw one on him 'hey, hold this a sec' while i did into my pockets for that last dollar.. rofl.


----------



## shane14 (Nov 20, 2008)

Kirby said:


> the pizza/indian/takeaway delivery boys give me some odd looks when i have a dragon on my shoulder.
> 
> its better, when im juggling cash and throw one on him 'hey, hold this a sec' while i did into my pockets for that last dollar.. rofl.



Lol wonder if he thought.... is that real?


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 20, 2008)

Emzie said:


> my mum doesn't even and come visit, she looks like she's going to pass out if i start talking about them



Of course!
Why didn't I think of this! (for my future house of my own coming very soon)


----------

